# Eye of God



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Check this out: http://www.snopes.com/photos/space/eyeofgod.asp BQ


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

Remarkable photograph, B.Q.Thanks for sharing....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks BQ, I love the hubble photo's I hope they don't retire it.This is the site with all hubble photos.







Just fyi, its worth browsing through and taking a look at some remarkable photos like the one above you posted. http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/ This is another cool one. http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/newsdesk/...leases/2002/25/ But there are lots.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The Eye of God one and the Black Eye one. lol







http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...os_sc/mdf465392


----------



## fun (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow! That's class! thanx BQ


----------

